

How WolframTones Works - edw519
http://tones.wolfram.com/about/how.html

======
paul_reiners
Here's an article I wrote on the same topic:

<http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-camusic/>

They did an excellent job with WolframTones. Mathematica is a powerful
language.

~~~
sarosh
Paul,

This is an excellent article! Perchance have you examined some of the code in
Csound?

~~~
paul_reiners
Sarosh,

Thanks!

I know about Csound, but I've never actually used it. Lately I've been playing
around with Common Music, which is written in Lisp and has a Lisp API.

Now that Mathematica supports MIDI, I want to do some music programming in
Mathematica also.

Here's a site I maintain on music programming, by the way:

<http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/spaces/algomusic>

Paul

